# Bat houses cause a spat in Warren



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bat houses cause a spat in Warren

The Warren City Council voted unanimously Tuesday to buy about 50 bat houses to help combat mosquitoes carrying the West Nile virus.
But Deputy Mayor Mike Greiner said the city doesn't support the idea and plans to ignore the request by council. 

http://www.freep.com/news/locmac/bat10_20030710.htm


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Warren politics never cease to amaze me. Good thing they abut Detroit or they would look REALLY bad.......


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Probably the reason it is not being considered right now is some politicians brother in-law has not tooled up fast enough to sell them for twice the cost.

Isn't that the way the do it in the first and second largest cities in Michigan?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bat lure plan bugs some in Warren
Animals eat W. Nile carriers, but is cure worse than disease?

"It's the stupidest idea in history," Greiner said of the Warren City Council's order last week to buy up to 50 bat houses to attract bats to mosquito havens such as Warren's Edison causeways, Red Run Drain and city parks. 

"It is an example of the cure being worse than the disease," Greiner said. "People don't want bats any more than they want mosquitoes." 

http://www.detnews.com/2003/metro/0307/14/d01-215787.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Warren's Bat Battle Is Only Good for Mosquitoes

The maligned flying mammal can be part of wider program to combat West Nile virus

http://www.detnews.com/2003/editorial/0307/15/a08-217885.htm

NOTE: There was a comment against the wetlands, contrary to protecting wetlands. I got the following from a email.

This information from an Indiana DNR Wetlands Conservation Fact Sheet:

"Contrary to popular belief, healthy, functioning wetlands can actually reduce mosquito populations... A healthy wetland provides habitat for many unique animals including natural enemies of mosquitoes...Mosquitoes become a problem, however, in areas that have standing water, yet do not support the beneficial animals that feed on mosquitoes...

Reduce Mosquito Populations

Restore a Wetland!
Wetland restoration decreases mosquito populations in two ways: by providing proper habitat for the natural enemies of mosquitoes, and by preventing or reducing flooding. When the Essex County Mosquito Control Project restored a 1,500 acre wetland in Massachusetts, the mosquito population dropped by 90 percent.

Smart Economics
It pays to control mosquitoes in an environmentally friendly way. New Jersey has been controlling mosquitoes the natural way by using a technique called Open Marsh Water Management (OMWM)...[An economic study] compared a range of costs for OMWM with the cost of traditional larvicide methods for the estimated 20-year life of the OMWM method. The cost ranges for OMWM were $5 to $63 per acre. The cost of using larvicide was $286 per acre. (The Economics of Marsh Water Management--Proceedings of the 63rd Annual Meeting, NJ Mosquito Extermination Association)."

For the full brochure:
IDNR Division of Fish and Wildlife
402 W. Washington St.
Indianapolis, IN 46204
317-232-4080


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I just got completely over whelmed by this email with all the links .

Email to Tom,
With the West Nile Virus scare, wetlands and wildlife
are ever more so viewed as a public health threat rather than
precious resources. Here are some links to valuable resources on
this topic.

URL: ( http://www.nwf.org/backyardwildlifehabitat/westnilevirus.cfm )
Should I be concerned about the West Nile virus in my Backyard Wildlife Habitat site?

URL: ( http://www.in.gov/wetlands/newsletters/hswetlands/ )
Take a bite out of the West Nile Virus: Restore a Wetland
"After the Essex County Mosquito Control Project restored a 1,500-acre wetland in Massachusetts, the area's mosquito population dropped by 90 percent." (lots of good links also)

URL: ( http://www.nmca.org/Nmca945a.htm )
WETLANDS RESTORATION AND MOSQUITO CONTROL
Robert S. Scheirer, Private Lands Coordinator

URL: (
http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/water/fhp/wetlands/documents/westnileviru
s.pdf )
West Nile Virus and Wetlands
Wetland predators lower mosquito populations, WNV risk

URL: ( http://www.new-albany.k12.oh.us/district/news/mosquito.html )
HEALTHY WETLANDS DEVOUR MOSQUITOES

URL: ( http://www.sws.org/wetlands/abstracts/volume17n4/HANOWSKI.html )
Our Environmental Tip of the Week is courtesy of Robert D. Miller,
agriculture liaison, Missouri Department of Conservation, Jefferson
City, Mo. "These "natural methods" reduced the cost of mosquito control, over the traditional method of insecticide application, by more than 97 percent."

URL: (
http://www.dnrec.state.de.us/dnrec2000/Admin/News/2BreakingNews/0207Mosq
uito.htm )
Division of Fish and Wildlife Completes Mosquito Control Project on
Rehoboth Bay Marshes
According to David E. Saveikis, Mosquito Control Section program
manager, "These open marsh water management systems should control more than 90 per cent of the mosquito larvae on these sites for over a decade.

URL: (http://www.comosquitocontrol.com/Mosquito_Control.htm )
BIOLOGICAL AND PHYSICAL CONTROL OF MOSQUITO LARVAE

URL: ( http://www.dnrec.state.de.us/fw/moswel.htm )
Delaware Division of Fish & Wildlife Mosquito Control Section
"Source reduction methods are non-insecticide means to eliminate or reduce mosquito larvae..."

URL: ( http://medent.usyd.edu.au/fact/freshwet.htm )
University of Sydney and Westmead Hospital, Australia, Department of Medical Entomology Freshwater Wetlands (Natural & Constructed) Mosquito production &
management

URL: ( http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/BODY_IN192 )
University of Florida, Cooperative Extension Service, Institute of Food and Agricultural Sciences Mosquito Control Impoundments, Jorge R. Rey and C. Roxanne Rutledge

URL: ( http://ecosystems.mbl.edu/pie/bib.htm )
Bibliography of technical papers, monographs, and theses from the Parker
River/Essex Bay Area of critical environmental concern

URL: ( http://www.state.nj.us/dep/mosquito/bmps.htm )
URL: ( http://www-rci.rutgers.edu/~insects/fresh.htm )
Best Management Practices for Mosquito Control and Freshwater Wetlands Management

URL: ( http://www.desert-mosquito.org/wetlands.html )
Recommendations for managing wetlands to concurrently achieve waterfowl habitat enhancement and mosquito control...

URL: ( http://www.entomology.ucr.edu/people/walton.html )
"A major emphasis of research in my laboratory is to integrate studies of mosquito biology and ecology with the design of control methodologies for pestiferous and pathogen-transmitting mosquitoes in wetlands."

URL: ( http://www.nationalreview.com/swan/swan050503.asp )
Buzz Off, Control mosquitoes, or conserve wildlife?

URL: ( http://www.ent.orst.edu/ore_dfly/links.html )
THE OREGON DRAGONFLY AND DAMSELFLY SURVEY
Larvae for Mosquito Control

URL: ( http://www.pesp.org/1998/amca98b-final.htm )
Enhanced Wetland Mosquito Control Using GIS Environmental Monitoring - Final Report

URL: ( http://www.care2.com/channels/solutions/self/174 )
Safe Mosquito Control


----------

